# Lost Camera on the Ark



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

AJunker said:


> Lost a Waterproof canon digital camera on the ark over a week ago around frog rock put-in... probably at the bottom of river but Ill hit ya up with a hefty reward ($100?).... Thanks, Alex
> [email protected]
> (412)310-4501


Junker likes little boys!! 

If it makes you feel better, my first night back in the Fort someone broke into my car and stole my camera (and ipod and gameboy). Sucks! So, I lost my memories of summer too. You guys should come down and fire up the narrows soon--there is also a Bailey run in the works. Also thinking about Gore this week since I'll be in Steamboat. Hit me up...Forest


----------



## AJunker (Aug 3, 2008)

*STOLEN GAMEBOY*

Gameboys in BV have been stolen too...Jacoby lost his gameboy, but luckily we found Caveman on the steps of the Green Parrot with only a minor stab wound...he should be cleared to ducky soon and is already signed up for the next bailey's rally...HOLLA from the boat barn



Buckrodgers said:


> Junker likes little boys!!
> 
> If it makes you feel better, my first night back in the Fort someone broke into my car and stole my camera (and ipod and gameboy). Sucks! So, I lost my memories of summer too. You guys should come down and fire up the narrows soon--there is also a Bailey run in the works. Also thinking about Gore this week since I'll be in Steamboat. Hit me up...Forest


----------

